# Signal strength



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I decided to try my BoomBox at work once again, after messing around with the antenna I found a sweet spot and was able to get a strong terrestrial signal. I figured there must be a repeater near by. A short time later, the sound kept cutting out. I went and looked, and the terrestrial signal was gone. 
After a short time then my signal came back. Whats going on?
For awhile I have a strong signal then it goes.

Im not near a window so I can't even get a sat signal.


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

Someone else reported the same thing with their SKYFi. One minute the terrestrial signal is there, an hour later it is gone for a few minutes. I don't have an explaination, but your not the only one. I havn't been able to see the same thing as there are no Sirius or XM repeaters anywhere near Spokane.


----------

